# club 3d 7870 joker card.



## turbobooster

hello hopfully i can change my gtx 660ti tomorrow to the club3d joker card, has sombody of you any expirience with this card.
and can you tell me how you like it.


----------



## Virssagòn

Why do you need the change if you know 7850<gtx660<hd7870 ghz ed.< gtx660ti < hd7950 boost...


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> Why do you need the change if you know 7850<gtx660<hd7870 ghz ed.< gtx660ti < hd7950 boost...



i just like amd and the joker card is normally faster then a 7950, not the bus width and the mem i know that but performence wise.
and i have a crossfire bord so will upgrade verry soon after this 1.


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> i just like amd and the joker card is normally faster then a 7950, not the bus width and the mem i know that but performence wise.
> and i have a crossfire bord so will upgrade verry soon after this 1.



Even if an hd7870 is clocked very high, it would be only a bit faster. While the hd7950 boost is even faster. + at resolutions about 1080p is the 660ti only 3-5% slower where the hd7870 will be like 19%.
But ok, your choice...
don't know this card, maybe you could link to it?


----------



## jonnyp11

I wouldnt go for a brand like that, i'd rather stick to the well known good brands.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Club3D is a well known brand, just not in America.


----------



## Shane

FuryRosewood said:


> Club3D is a well known brand, just not in America.



My AGP ATI 9600GT was made by Club3D...still works fine today. 

I wouldn't hesitate to buy another card from them.


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> Even if an hd7870 is clocked very high, it would be only a bit faster. While the hd7950 boost is even faster. + at resolutions about 1080p is the 660ti only 3-5% slower where the hd7870 will be like 19%.
> But ok, your choice...
> don't know this card, maybe you could link to it?



its a 7870 based on the gpu from a 7950
the normal 7870 is based on the pitcaim gpu, and this 1 is based on the tahiti chip, normally onley used for 7950/70.
instead of the 1280 shader units that a normal 7870 has, this one has 2048 shaders. and the core runs at 925 with a boost to 975, thats not a lot of difference with the normal 7870, but the mem runs 1.5 ghz higher.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Club_3D/HD_7870_jokerCard_Tahiti_LE/


----------



## turbobooster

so i have now the 7870 club 3d jokercard now, its alot faster then tyhe normal 7870


----------



## Aastii

jonnyp11 said:


> I wouldnt go for a brand like that, i'd rather stick to the well known good brands.



It is a good job it is a well known brand then, isn't it 

They are European, hence why you haven't heard of them. At some point in your life you hadn't heard of Evga, Gigabyte, XFX, PNY, Zotac, PowerColor, MSI, Asus or any other manufacturer, yet had to go for one or the other. People told you they were good and that is the only reason you went for them.

Rather than assume now I haven't heard of this, it must be bad, do a bit of research yourself, otherwise you will miss out on a hell of a lot.



turbobooster said:


> so i have now the 7870 club 3d jokercard now, its alot faster then tyhe normal 7870



At what resolution? When compared to a 7950, the 7870 isn't hugely more powerful except at higher resolutions (over 1920x1080). Tbh I wouldn't expect anything more than a placebo right now.

If you still have your 7870, care to do a few benchmarks to see what the performance difference actually is?


----------



## turbobooster

its a good card, i had before also a 7870 fom his with this 1 a scored in 3d mark 11 a score of 
P6415 with AMD Radeon HD 7870(1x) and Intel Core i7-2600 Processor



Graphics Score 6328 

Physics Score 6986 

Combined Score6294 

now with a amd fx 8320 i have a graphic score of 7678


----------



## Aastii

Benchmarks mean nothing though unless you get all hot and flustered just thinking about bigger numbers on the screen.

I am on about real world performance. What FPS difference is there in games, can you push higher settings now whilst maintaining the same FPS, do you get more PPD in F@H and how many for example


----------



## turbobooster

Aastii said:


> Benchmarks mean nothing though unless you get all hot and flustered just thinking about bigger numbers on the screen.
> 
> I am on about real world performance. What FPS difference is there in games, can you push higher settings now whilst maintaining the same FPS, do you get more PPD in F@H and how many for example



no i,m not getting hot of bigger numbers but its a good example.
in games he is somtimes faster then the gtx 660ti oc, from gigabyte.
depends on the game. bf3 he,s faster around 7 fps.
most of the time that gigabyte gtx 660ti oc is faster but that 1 runs at 1033 core clock and the club at 975, have it now running at 1100 and then the amd is faster.


----------



## Virssagòn

Now I read that link I'm pretty interested in this. Could you post up a pic with 3dmark11 results at the jokers normal speed? Want to know where it lays between the hd7870 and 7950... 
I'll post mine to compare.


----------



## tech savvy

jonnyp11 said:


> I wouldnt go for a brand like that, i'd rather stick to the well known good brands.



I never heard of that company before either. Don't know if they're good or bad company. I think it's more of a Europe company or something. 




FuryRosewood said:


> Club3D is a well known brand, just not in America.



If it's a well know "Brand", why is it new to us in America?


----------



## turbobooster

Aastii said:


> It is a good job it is a well known brand then, isn't it
> 
> They are European, hence why you haven't heard of them. At some point in your life you hadn't heard of Evga, Gigabyte, XFX, PNY, Zotac, PowerColor, MSI, Asus or any other manufacturer, yet had to go for one or the other. People told you they were good and that is the only reason you went for them.
> 
> Rather than assume now I haven't heard of this, it must be bad, do a bit of research yourself, otherwise you will miss out on a hell of a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> At what resolution? When compared to a 7950, the 7870 isn't hugely more powerful except at higher resolutions (over 1920x1080). Tbh I wouldn't expect anything more than a placebo right now.
> 
> If you still have your 7870, care to do a few benchmarks to see what the performance difference actually is?



i play at 1920x1080, in 3d mark 11 this 1 scores a thousand points more then the athor 7870 i had, the his 7870.


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> Now I read that link I'm pretty interested in this. Could you post up a pic with 3dmark11 results at the jokers normal speed? Want to know where it lays between the hd7870 and 7950...
> I'll post mine to compare.



the picture what is standing here from 3d mark 11 is at the normal speed of the card, but here you have it again.


----------



## turbobooster

tech savvy said:


> I never heard of that company before either. Don't know if they're good or bad company. I think it's more of a Europe company or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a well know "Brand", why is it new to us in America?



the are not been on the market that long, but long enough in europe, to say that it is a good brand, i have to say, i never heard alout abouth his and the are verry know in the usa.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/club_3d_7870_joker_xt_edition_review/7


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> Now I read that link I'm pretty interested in this. Could you post up a pic with 3dmark11 results at the jokers normal speed? Want to know where it lays between the hd7870 and 7950...
> I'll post mine to compare.




http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/club_3d_7870_joker_xt_edition_review/7


----------



## jonnyp11

IDK if possible but i'd do some research to see if the XTs are having any luck unlocking.flashing to 7950s since that's what they are.

nevermind, they apparently used a "mod proof" set of fuses to lock the shader cores.


----------



## Virssagòn

Mine at stock (you could see it like an hd7950 boost)
If my accelero 7970 extreme arrives I'll oc it 
And mind you, this is only 900/1350 and you are on 975/1500.


----------



## turbobooster

score from a his 7870


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> Mine at stock (you could see it like an hd7950 boost)
> If my accelero 7970 extreme arrives I'll oc it
> And mind you, this is only 900/1350 and you are on 975/1500.



yes nice score but that was done on een intel, i,d like to see some scores on amd prossesors.
and the card all at stock, on air.
for some reason nvideacards are working better on mine amd then amd cards.
wen i had intel 2600 amd cards where faster.

so people with amd prossesors let me see the amd card scores pleace.


----------



## turbobooster

i have had een asus 7950 so i run heaven 3.0 benchmark with that card, and now i run it with this card, see the differents at same settings.


----------



## turbobooster

clocked my gpu to 1100mhz en cpu is 3.6ghz with turbo on.


----------



## turbobooster

stock core is 975, clocked now to 1150 and + 50 for the mem.
no extra voltage


----------



## Virssagòn

Even at that speed you're not able to get hd7950 boost scores. The hd7870 XT is a bit of dissapointing me... will run 975/1500 tomorrow and after that I'll see how far I can get with this xfx cooler (the noise will let my ears bleed though...)


----------



## Okedokey

SmileMan said:


> Even at that speed you're not able to get hd7950 boost scores. The hd7870 XT is a bit of dissapointing me... will run 975/1500 tomorrow and after that I'll see how far I can get with this xfx cooler (the noise will let my ears bleed though...)



Water cool all the way ')


----------



## Virssagòn

bigfellla said:


> Water cool all the way ')



Yeah, getting one of that great gpu cooling from arctic, probably the watercooled one .


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> Even at that speed you're not able to get hd7950 boost scores. The hd7870 XT is a bit of dissapointing me... will run 975/1500 tomorrow and after that I'll see how far I can get with this xfx cooler (the noise will let my ears bleed though...)



dissapointing??????  why??  dont forget its still a 7870, and if you dont have the extra money, to go for a 7950, then you will have a faster 7870 than a normal one for 200 euro in holland.
and you seen it wrong, the graphics score is then 8688 yours is there scoring 8531 so i,m able to get higher score with that speed then the 7950.
oke phisics is lower because that depends also on the cpu.
i would like to know how the 7950 does in a amd system


----------



## Virssagòn

A better cpu only gives you max 300 points better. 3Dmark has done well with only stressing gpu at graphics tests.


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> A better cpu only gives you max 300 points better. 3Dmark has done well with only stressing gpu at graphics tests.



thats wright but if i compare it with my friends system, and put my card in his system it scores higher also.
and he has a 3570k
and still what i told you before, its still a 7870


----------



## Okedokey

Who gives a rats.  Does it play CRysis 3? lol

No seriously, if you get 60FPS in the games you play, the rest of it is merely academic.


----------



## turbobooster

bigfellla said:


> Who gives a rats.  Does it play CRysis 3? lol
> 
> No seriously, if you get 60FPS in the games you play, the rest of it is merely academic.



yes it wil play crysis 3 at very high, no problem.
end 60 fps in the games i play is no problem, bf3 crysis oke crysis 3 with no aa.
but the rest is fine.


----------



## Virssagòn

Seems like memory clock doesn't do that much. Anyway, the new driver (13.2 beta) did give me 200 less at stock. So it could be I had more if I was on the previous drivers...
Clocking higher... (XFX fan does ok, but is REALLY loud)


----------



## turbobooster

true i juse the 13.2 beta also.


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> true i juse the 13.2 beta also.



The beta is nice, but doesn't improve performance. It does improve fluency (frame latency) to solve micro stuttering. (I had only a bit even when over 60 fps, no totally gone)


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> The beta is nice, but doesn't improve performance. It does improve fluency (frame latency) to solve micro stuttering. (I had only a bit even when over 60 fps, no totally gone)



oke and do you still run on 13.2 or did you go back.


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> oke and do you still run on 13.2 or did you go back.



Last test was at 13.2 beta. It has 200points less, but not going back for only this test.

Overclocked a bit further, with the other driver I should have ditched 10000 easy.


----------



## turbobooster

nice nice but again, a i7 2600k is better for the phisics, i had a wile back a msi 7970 and i dident have that score.
and with the evga i got a score around 9000 with a little overclock.
and i,m running the cpu at 4.0ghz so if i go to 4.5 i come higher also.
but i,n not getting my cpu prime stable over 4.0ghz with mine mobo


----------



## Virssagòn

Ditched 10123 with just 1120/1375, so memory clock plays no damn roll in this game...
1140mhz engine clock was max at stock voltage and got 10421 gpu score. (tested with 1375mhz memory, because it doesn't give a shit or you increase it or not...)


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> nice nice but again, a i7 2600k is better for the phisics, i had a wile back a msi 7970 and i dident have that score.
> and with the evga i got a score around 9000 with a little overclock.
> and i,m running the cpu at 4.0ghz so if i go to 4.5 i come higher also.
> but i,n not getting my cpu prime stable over 4.0ghz with mine mobo



I'm talking about the gpu score. I tested at stock cpu speed yesterday and I had only a difference of 26 points in the gpu score...


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> Ditched 10123 with just 1120/1375, so memory clock plays no damn roll in this game...
> 1140mhz engine clock was max at stock voltage and got 10421 gpu score. (tested with 1375mhz memory, because it doesn't give a shit or you increase it or not...)



no it doesent play a role in 3d 11.
now i,m looking for people that want to post there scores from a 7870, did you see the question.
pff typing english gets on my nerves haha

but a verry nice score.


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> I'm talking about the gpu score. I tested at stock cpu speed yesterday and I had only a difference of 26 points in the gpu score...



yes ive seen it.


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> no it doesent play a role in 3d 11.
> now i,m looking for people that want to post there scores from a 7870, did you see the question.
> pff typing english gets on my nerves haha
> 
> but a verry nice score.



You can talk dutch if you want 
Ik versta je wel 
Sorry, maar daarmee kan ik je spijtig genoeg niet helpen.
Was eerst van plan een hd7870 to nemen, maar had ineens genoeg geld om deze te kope in promotie + 3 gratis games en 1 game met 20% korting!


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> You can talk dutch if you want
> Ik versta je wel
> Sorry, maar daarmee kan ik je spijtig genoeg niet helpen.
> Was eerst van plan een hd7870 to nemen, maar had ineens genoeg geld om deze te kope in promotie + 3 gratis games en 1 game met 20% korting!



ja ik ben een beetje aan het handelen, heb de gtx 670 gehad, de msi 7970 en 660ti en ga maar door, de laatste 7950 die ik had was de asus dc2 top v2.
nu deze weer maar ja wie weet voor hoelang haha.
ja als je wat extra geld hebt en dan beter kunt moet je beter gaan he.
maar ik moet zeggen, dat dit kaartje toch verdomd dicht tegen de 7950 zit op mijn systeem, oke wel een hogere overclock voor nodig, maar met een gewone 7870 ga je het helemaal niet redden.


----------



## Okedokey

No disrespect, but given you both know english and this is an english language forum, I would suggest its better to keep it in english so that other users can follow and learn from findings.


----------



## turbobooster

oke will do that.


----------



## Virssagòn

bigfellla said:


> No disrespect, but given you both know english and this is an english language forum, I would suggest its better to keep it in english so that other users can follow and learn from findings.



Yeah, sorry. I know it's not allowed speaking other languages then english.
If you want me to rewrite in english, just say 

offtopic: turbo, add me on steam or skype as robas150


----------



## Okedokey

No i don't think that is necessary.  No dramas.


----------



## jimbo02816

I have the PowerColor HD 7870 LE tahiti card and I love it. Very overclockable. Here's the link to my score...http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5906439

i5 2500k @ 4.2Ghz, Asus Sabertooth Z77, PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 LE (Tahiti) @ 1251mhz core 1500mhz mem., Antec HCP-750 PSU,  2x4Gb Corsair Dominator GT @ 2133mhz overclocked using X.M.P., Crucial C300 128GB SSD


----------



## jimbo02816

turbobooster said:


> no it doesent play a role in 3d 11.
> now i,m looking for people that want to post there scores from a 7870, did you see the question.
> pff typing english gets on my nerves haha
> 
> but a verry nice score.



9362....http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5906439 ..stock cooling, fan at 60%, doesn't like memory overclocked


----------



## turbobooster

jimbo02816 said:


> 9362....http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5906439 ..stock cooling, fan at 60%, doesn't like memory overclocked



verry verry nice score, mine dosent go that high, only 1175/1550 no voltage extra, i dont know how to unluck the voltage, and i,m on a amd.
my score is in 3d11 pro at 4.3 8930
but you see youre physics score is way higher.

http://nl.picturepush.com/public/12179337


----------



## jimbo02816

This is my final attempt at 3dmark 11. I OC the CPU to 4.5Mhz and GPU to 1251mhz (it crashed above that) Scores P9512 graphics 9795, physics 8747, combined 8766. I think this is pretty damn good for this card, beating out GTX 670, HD 7950 and even HD 7970. Incredible.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5944901

BTW fire strike score 6137 @ 4.2Mhz, 1251Mhz


----------



## jonnyp11

Something ain't right if it beats those. It doesn't have nearly enough cores to beat them with a simple overclock or extreme overclock or anything.


----------



## turbobooster

yes the do.

i got him a little futher, i dident put the powerliminter so high.
so i try a bit more in a few days.
amd fx 8320 at 4.5 and videocard 1200/1575

this is 3d 11 now.


----------



## jonnyp11

Just doesn't seem right, but i will say that the card at 1200mhz is nearly a 33% overclock and it has 3/4 as many cores so that technically would be faster, but in games it can't be faster. The key to the 7950/7970 are the higher memory bandwidths, and they can overclock well too, they will still be better in gaming when it comes down to their true performance, not benchmarks.


----------



## turbobooster

jonnyp11 said:


> Just doesn't seem right, but i will say that the card at 1200mhz is nearly a 33% overclock and it has 3/4 as many cores so that technically would be faster, but in games it can't be faster. The key to the 7950/7970 are the higher memory bandwidths, and they can overclock well too, they will still be better in gaming when it comes down to their true performance, not benchmarks.



yes you are absolut right.
in gaming the 7950/70 are better, but memory bandwith is not so importing on 1 screen.
i had them al 3 7870xt,7950 and 7970.
yes 7970 beats a xt by far, but the asus that i had was close. but still in gaming faster.
but more expensive, so i think that for the price in holland, my card cost cheaper then a normal 7870, you have a good card


----------



## jonnyp11

for the money it does seem like a good card. And it does actually cost the same as a normal 7870 here, at least a good one of each, same brand eve, but the normal has 5 for shipping and the XT is free so the XT is technically cheaper


----------



## jimbo02816

*just bought another*

I love the PowerColor HD 7870 tahiti so much that I just bought another one! $235 shipped and that includes Bioshock Infinite and Tomb Raider. Gonna try crossfire, if my 750W Antec can handle both of them. If not, build another puter!

 i5 2500k @ 4.2Ghz 
 Asus Sabertooth Z77
 PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 LE (Tahiti) @ 1200mhz core 1500mhz mem
 Antec HCP-750 PSU
 2x4Gb Corsair Dominator GT @ 2133mhz overclocked using X.M.P
 Crucial C300 128GB SSD


----------



## turbobooster

in holland this 1 cost 205 euro, a normal deccent 7870 cost 225 euro.
i, mhappy with mine to, im trying him next week i think with a asus 7950 crossfire.

o prises went up a bit

https://www.zercom.eu/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=258120

https://www.zercom.eu/index.php?dis...20#dispatch-products.view///product_id-184567


----------



## fiirstgear

hi turbo master i have purchased two of the club 3d joker xt 7870 card and having a little difficulty setting them up ( i am not very good on computers ) have you had any problems and is there any hints or tips you could give me. cheers phill.


----------



## jonnyp11

Did you use the crossfire bridge? What is your power supply?


----------



## turbobooster

no normaly its just put the bridge to both cards and look in youre driver if the are in crossfire should by an option there.
start gpu-z and look if the are in crossfire.
dont now what system you have buth did you turn youre onboard video of in the bios.
let my know if it worked.
and i want to now what the will do in 3d 11, pleasssseee post youre score.


----------



## turbobooster

fiirstgear said:


> hi turbo master i have purchased two of the club 3d joker xt 7870 card and having a little difficulty setting them up ( i am not very good on computers ) have you had any problems and is there any hints or tips you could give me. cheers phill.


1 card goes in the top pci-e slot
and the other in the second.
put them togeteher yusing the bridge.
open ccc configuratie centrum and look there if you see the option somwere enable crossfire after that you open gpu-z and look if you see 2 gpu,s.
dont forgett to instal AMD Catalyst Application Profiles. this is the download link for the windows 7 64 bit version.
if you run another os, then search for that http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista64.aspx

hope youre powersupply is enough


----------



## fiirstgear

hi i have physically done the installing its the drivers that are giving me problems. when i pull up gpu-z it says there is a gpu card in but thats it no specs or anything .
plus ccc doesnt install so cant turn crossfire on or off.
my specs are
amd 6100 fx black edition 3,3 ghz
gigabyte motherboard think its 970 d3
antec modular 750 w power supply 2 X 7870 joker xt graphics card
western digital caviar blue 500 gb hd
hope this helps running windows 7 64


----------



## fiirstgear

if power supply is not enough then i will just run one til i can source another one.
also i am a complet newbie when it comes to using the bios i have to get someone else to do that for me so i am not sure about onboard graphics issue.
thankyou for all your help phill.


----------



## turbobooster

do a clean instal of windows, and try the drivers again, the 750w  psu is more then enough.
ore try first 1 card instal the drivers and put in the other 1.
turn of the system before you put in the other 1 haha.
if that wont work do a clean instal of windows 7


----------



## fiirstgear

have done a clean install i think i am making a little headway as they are working now i have used the S.T.A.L.K.E.R call of prepyat benchmark and got over 300 fps on high


----------



## turbobooster

fiirstgear said:


> have done a clean install i think i am making a little headway as they are working now i have used the S.T.A.L.K.E.R call of prepyat benchmark and got over 300 fps on high



good for you, now i hope is see the scores from 3d mark 11, 3d vantage, and the new benchmark 3d mark.
i,m realy want to now the scores of 2 7870 xt in crossfire, because you cant find anything on google over 2 of those cards.


----------



## fiirstgear

hi i dont know how to paste the pic but on 3d bechmark 
overall score was 8856
graphics score was 12419
and hardware score only 4389
only runnin 6 gig of corsair dominator ram plus everything is on stock dont know if these scores are any good think my processor and ram let it down but played crysis two on full and played smooth hope this help .


----------



## fiirstgear

plus for some reason cpu-z still wont recognise my graphics card it just says radeon 7800 but noe specs everything is blank so i am not sure if there both working correctly or not?


----------



## turbobooster

fiirstgear said:


> plus for some reason cpu-z still wont recognise my graphics card it just says radeon 7800 but noe specs everything is blank so i am not sure if there both working correctly or not?



was that the score of 3d mark 11????

and you say here tha CPU-Z wont recognise youre card.
but try Gpu-z in stead.
but i find it a disapointing score so it seems that there is a bottleneck (cpu) ore somting is not good.

there shoot be 3 scores graphic score, physics score and a combined score


----------



## turbobooster

fiirstgear said:


> hi i dont know how to paste the pic but on 3d bechmark
> overall score was 8856
> graphics score was 12419
> and hardware score only 4389
> only runnin 6 gig of corsair dominator ram plus everything is on stock dont know if these scores are any good think my processor and ram let it down but played crysis two on full and played smooth hope this help .



and why do you have 6 gigs of ram, you have a dualchannel bord so to get the best performens its better to fill all banks.
but as you will see in the pic cpu-z says nothing by me to.
look at Gpu-z on the bottom there it will say ati crossfire disabled ore 2 gpu,s.


----------



## fiirstgear

i only have 6 gig of ram as this was from my last rig my 17 decided to evoerheat taking out mobo and prcessor but that is next on list plus maybe better processor thanks about tip on gpu-z


----------



## turbobooster

fiirstgear said:


> i only have 6 gig of ram as this was from my last rig my 17 decided to evoerheat taking out mobo and prcessor but that is next on list plus maybe better processor thanks about tip on gpu-z



youre welkom and is gpu-z telling you ati crossfire enable, ore 2 gpu,s


----------



## fiirstgear

yes gpu-z saying crossfire is enabled so looks all good just gotmto upgrade system to catch up with graphics cards


----------



## turbobooster

fiirstgear said:


> yes gpu-z saying crossfire is enabled so looks all good just gotmto upgrade system to catch up with graphics cards



good to here, and yes the next upgrade should by the prossesor i think, can you tell me what kind of system you have, mayby your motherbord is holding down youre prossesor.
and then i want to see scores please haha.


----------



## fiirstgear

my system is as follows at moment i cant afford new mobo or processor yet as i only got these last week after my inel I7 920 decided to crash and burn (literally).

gigabyte 970 ds mother board
amd 6100 black edition 3.3ghz
6 gb corsair dominator gt ram 9,9,9,24
2 X club 3d 7870 joket xt
antec true power 750
caviar blue 500 gb hdd.


----------



## Okedokey

Wow, first gear, that CPU is going to struggle with CF.



> In all but one of the 1920x1080 tests with high detail settings, the stock Core i5-2500K and GeForce GTX 460 SLI combination beats the overclocked FX-6100 with its dual Radeon HD 6950s.


 FX-6100: A Surprising Processor Bottleneck


----------



## fiirstgear

yeah i didnt realise this when i purchased it i did the usual impulse buy and regret it now that i have done some research.
i should have waited but its too late now i cant justify purchasing another processor (yet) my girlfriend will kill me lol.


----------



## fiirstgear

it would have been ok if my old processoer (inte i7 920) cooler hadnt decided to pack up causing the baby to overheat ( it still runs but at 80'c on idle)
SO I PURCHASED THE 6100 ON RECOMMENDATION OF LOCAL COMPUTER SHOP
not my best idea i will grant you


----------



## turbobooster

fiirstgear said:


> it would have been ok if my old processoer (inte i7 920) cooler hadnt decided to pack up causing the baby to overheat ( it still runs but at 80'c on idle)
> SO I PURCHASED THE 6100 ON RECOMMENDATION OF LOCAL COMPUTER SHOP
> not my best idea i will grant you



80 degrees on iddle???????

is the cooler on properbly ??????
is the termal paste still good.????

not a good computershop then, yes if you are yooising 1 card its oke, but 2.
an fx 8320 will do the job and is no so expensiv.
and yes girlfriends, pffffff i have that problem to, hahaha.

but i would still like to see the scores, of vantage and the new 3d mark, and 11, and then the graphics scores. i wonder what the do.


----------



## fiirstgear

yes the paste is good and am using an arctic cooler 2 but i suppose that is life.


----------



## fiirstgear

i get over 12000 for the graphics score on vantage 3d


----------



## fiirstgear

bummer after doing my research have found out that also my mobo is not upto the job its second pci-e slot only runs x4 not x16 and thats a big no no so looks like i will have to have yet another mobo... :


----------



## fiirstgear

and that was also on recommendation of said computer shop......... not a happy bunny


----------



## turbobooster

fiirstgear said:


> and that was also on recommendation of said computer shop......... not a happy bunny



oke that sucks then, but how old is it, in holland you always can take it back and change it in 30 days, if that is possible to with you i would do it.


----------



## turbobooster

fiirstgear said:


> i get over 12000 for the graphics score on vantage 3d




over 12000 in vantage????   thats nothing then i think you are looking wrong.
or somthings is broke, i get over 26000 with a single card.


----------



## fiirstgear

can you paste me a link to the program you used to to make sure we using the same program thanks.
i am def not got them all optimised yet but like i said this is my very first time at sorting my own comp i usually buy from retailer sorry for the grief but looks like i need more help than ever......


----------



## turbobooster

fiirstgear said:


> can you paste me a link to the program you used to to make sure we using the same program thanks.
> i am def not got them all optimised yet but like i said this is my very first time at sorting my own comp i usually buy from retailer sorry for the grief but looks like i need more help than ever......



http://www.3dmark.com/3dmarkvantage/download


http://www.3dmark.com/3dmark11/download


instal it and then open it, dont change anithing an run benchmark.


----------



## fiirstgear

i will do that just waiting for my new bobo first and i will try and set it up properly and give it a run see what happens ok cheers.


----------



## turbobooster

oke no problem i hope that i can see tommorow what my card will do at a i7 975 extreme.


----------

